# Whats helping me (Eating Healthy, Exercise, Medication, ext.)



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

So I have had Derealization, Depersonalization, Anxiety, Depression and Panic Attacks since October now and I have to say I have been doing a lot better. I made a topic a few days ago talking about my progress and you can read if you want. Anyways I wanted to share a few things that have been helping me for about a few weeks now and getting me on the road to no more DP.

1.) Medication. I have been taking Prozac (Fluoxetine) 20mg since December right before my winter break for school started. For the first few weeks i thought to myself "this is bull" and the medication isn't working. I was working on my room with my dad and I felt dizzy sometimes while working. After the first week of being back at school i started to notice a difference. I was getting happier and less anxious. My friends and parents could tell a difference in me and were very happy. I wasn't 100% better like I also said in my last topic (still not am) but I think SSRI's help a lot! If you are not a meds kinda person that is totally fine also, they do not work for everyone. Plus if your first one doesn't work thats okay because it didn't for me when I was on Paxil as a child.

2. Eating Better. Now I am a 15 year old male who is 5 foot 7 and weights 110lbs. so I am on the skinny side (also one of the side effects of the fluoxetine was decrease in appetite which was a con of the medication for a little while). The past week I started to finally eat a lunch at school because I usually never ate anything because I was too lazy to make on in the morning but after eating a well balance meal I fell amazing. If you are trying to lose my suggestion is do not fast yourself because starving yourself makes the DP worse (in my case).

3.) Exercise. Even doing the simplest of things like dancing, walking, jogging can help. I'm helping a friend out in school right now for this guy/girl dance and is keeps me motivated (even though I suck ass at it).

4.) Sleep. Get AT LEAST 6 or 7 hours of sleep a night. It honestly helps so much.

5.) Socialize yourself. I have a few close friends at the moment and they have really helped me through this. I am going through a few problems with one of them at the moment though and learning that even before my DP I had some social problems of my own that i needed to fix (basically I needed to learn not to be a dick sometimes). I am not perfect. Also avoid negative people because they are just an anchor to yourself.

6.) Keep warm. I live in Detroit and it cold as hell here and when its -2 out the cold makes my DP worse so if you can avoid the cold as much. I am a fashion kinda guy and I wear the scarf and gloves and all the stuff so I don't get my ass frozen.

Lastly stay optimistic about yourself and don't put irrational stress on yourself. I know it can hard at first but trust me it helps a whole bunch. Also don't stress yourself out of unimportant things. I am kind alf a hypocritical person to say this because i am taking AP Government in my Sophomore year of high school and stressing the hell out of myself and am planning to take a whole more but I am trying to impress the colleges and raise my GPA up.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

MidwestMike said:


> So I have had Derealization, Depersonalization, Anxiety, Depression and Panic Attacks since October now and I have to say I have been doing a lot better. I made a topic a few days ago talking about my progress and you can read if you want. Anyways I wanted to share a few things that have been helping me for about a few weeks now and getting me on the road to no more DP.
> 
> 1.) Medication. I have been taking Prozac (Fluoxetine) 20mg since December right before my winter break for school started. For the first few weeks i thought to myself "this is bull" and the medication isn't working. I was working on my room with my dad and I felt dizzy sometimes while working. After the first week of being back at school i started to notice a difference. I was getting happier and less anxious. My friends and parents could tell a difference in me and were very happy. I wasn't 100% better like I also said in my last topic (still not am) but I think SSRI's help a lot! If you are not a meds kinda person that is totally fine also, they do not work for everyone. Plus if your first one doesn't work thats okay because it didn't for me when I was on Paxil as a child.
> 
> ...





MidwestMike said:


> So I have had Derealization, Depersonalization, Anxiety, Depression and Panic Attacks since October now and I have to say I have been doing a lot better. I made a topic a few days ago talking about my progress and you can read if you want. Anyways I wanted to share a few things that have been helping me for about a few weeks now and getting me on the road to no more DP.
> 
> 1.) Medication. I have been taking Prozac (Fluoxetine) 20mg since December right before my winter break for school started. For the first few weeks i thought to myself "this is bull" and the medication isn't working. I was working on my room with my dad and I felt dizzy sometimes while working. After the first week of being back at school i started to notice a difference. I was getting happier and less anxious. My friends and parents could tell a difference in me and were very happy. I wasn't 100% better like I also said in my last topic (still not am) but I think SSRI's help a lot! If you are not a meds kinda person that is totally fine also, they do not work for everyone. Plus if your first one doesn't work thats okay because it didn't for me when I was on Paxil as a child.
> 
> ...


Great advice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Love the positivity! Oddly enough, I had taken all but one of these steps when I did recover a year back, and that's medication. Eating right, exercise, MEDITATION, socializing, and just taking care of myself overall helped me more than I could've imagined. Keep it up friend.


----------



## D'annie (Jul 24, 2013)

I am very proud of you wow to have this level of awareness already is awesome. I think the closest i came to realizing what my issue was was reading sylvia plath bell jar. Keep at it by the time your my age you will e able to help even more people


----------

